# Kiehl's Shampoo?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Did any of you ever try this shampoo? I love Kiehls for my face, but never saw the dog products until I googled "soap free dog shampoo"...I'm still trying to find something that will compatible with Advantage and not wash it off...

http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/pets/cuddly-coat-grooming-shampoo.htm


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know that Hylite is compatible with Advantage and they'll guarantee it won't wash it off. It's not a bad shampoo but I don't know if it's soap-free.


----------

